# Credentials on Resume



## DJD12

I received my CPC-A, and would like to know where I should put my credentials on my resume.  Do I put it next to my name, and do I use the AAPC ID number as well?  If anyone could help me I would greatly appreciate it.
Thanks!


----------



## kevbshields

Resume styles vary, however our credentials are not necessarily part of our education, so they deserve separate attention.  You may have a separate heading under which your credentials belong.  You can title this professional membership and credentials, depending on how many organizations you belong to.  This is also a great place to mention any leadership, participation or volunteerism you do relative to your local chapter(s).

The member ID number helps employers to validate your credentials.  It seems appropriate to include that and provide them the chance to see for themselves that you're certified.  Make sense?

I have never liked the format where a coder provides his/her certifications under education and then lists the year certified.  That does not necessarily provide any valuable information to the employer, not does it account for the manner in which we gain our credentials.

Good luck to you.


----------



## DJD12

Thank you for the information!


----------

